

Designing for Social Traction (slide deck) - jcsalterego
http://bokardo.com/archives/designing-for-social-traction-slide-deck/

======
pie
This is a thorough summary of essential principles of user registration and
engagement. It's well-organized and includes some excellent examples.

Although it's "only" a slide deck, I came away from this feeling enlightened.

